# **** Prairiewolf Goes Over 7000 Posts ****



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Prairiewolf hit 7000 post here on PT.

Thanks Ed for all the time and effort you put into help'in the folks here on PT. Your a great long time standing member and a real part of the outstanding family we have here on the site. I cant say enough of the contributions, knowledgeable advise and friendship you have offered to our members.

Were proud to have you with us.

awprint:


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

Thanks Ed for all of the info you have bestowed in us!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for all the contributing help to make the site successful.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Way to go Ed, we are very grateful for all you do here.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Congrats Ed! I enjoy all your input..........and yup, you've almost caught me..lol Way to go, keep up the great posts.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

When I reach 7000, I'll be fertilizing daisies LOL. Congrats and always a good read---thanks Ed.


----------



## sportyg (Jul 6, 2014)

Congrats Ed. I for one have learned alot from reading your post


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

A good man with a wealth of knowledge and willing to share. And, he's well versed in the making of sawdust.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks guys, I enjoy the site and I think of all of you as my extended family. To be honest I have lost a lot of desire in my life since the death of my wife but I still enjoy getting on the site every morning to see what is happening with everyone. Thanks also for being here for especially the last year.


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Very nice, a lot of great advise and encouragement in those 7,000 posts! Thanks Ed!

Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks for all you do Ed, from advising us on how to hunt and trap to sharing your wealth of knowledge on call making. Thank you for helping to make PT what it is today.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Ed, thank you for all you do on this site.

love reading your post and looking at the pics of all the cool stuff you make.

thanks for all the guess the weight contests.

its folks like you that truly make this one of,if not the best predator site on the internet.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Congratulations Ed...


----------

